
Dyson developed and is producing ventilators to help treat Covid-19 patients - benibraz
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/26/21195433/dyson-ventilators-covent-coronavirus-develop-produce-uk-nhs-donate-vacuum-motor
======
veenasreedhar
Wow!

